# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Fatih Sultan Mehmet

## ceydaaa

adas.jpg( 1432 - 1481 ) İstanbulu feth eden ve Havan topunu icad eden yivli topları döktüren padişahtır fatihin kendi icadı olan ve adı "şahi" olan topların ağırlığı 17 ton ve bakırdan dökülmüş olup 1.5 ton ağırlığındaki mermileri 1 km ileriye atabiliyordu bu topları 100 öküz ve 700 asker ancak çekebiliyordu..

----------

